# Classificação de Precipitação!!!



## Budyko (25 Out 2014 às 22:35)

Boa Noite!

Very light rain — when the precipitation rate is < 0.25 mm/hour
Light rain — when the precipitation rate is between 0.25 mm/hour - 1.0 mm/hour
Moderate rain — when the precipitation rate is between 1.0 mm/hour - 4.0 mm/hour
Heavy rain — when the precipitation rate is between 4.0 mm/hour - 16.0 mm/hour
Very heavy rain — when the precipitation rate is between 16.0 mm/hour - 50 mm/hour
Extreme rain — when the precipitation rate is > 50.0 mm/hour

ALGUÉM SABE A FONTE OFICIAL DESTA CLASSIFICAÇÃO PARA USAR COMO REFERÊNCIA BIBLIOGRÁFICA?


----------



## camrov8 (26 Out 2014 às 01:32)

podes tentar fazer pesquisa na net, ao que parece vem daqui 
*The Sustainable City VIII (2 Volume Set)*


----------

